# Case 1494 thoughts



## Hepcatz (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm shopping for a new tractor and I've come across a Case 1494 that looks nice and in our budget range. I don't know much about these so anyone have any feedback? It has a cab and loader, new tires, 4wd and about 7,000hrs(which is a bit high but not a deal breaker). Are these late 80s Case tractors good? Fairly easy to work on and parts available? Anything special to look out for or be aware of with this specific model? It'll be used for snow plowing, working compost/manure pile and brush hogging 20 hilly acres mostly, with occasional cultivation of big garden areas, fence work and hauling things around the farm.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Hepcatz, welcome to the tractor forum.

IMO, Case tractors are well built machines. The Case 1494 is an 85 HP tractor, far exceeds your needs. You would do fine with a 45-50 HP tractor for the work you describe.

This is a high hour tractor. If it has a turbocharger, 4WD, power shift transmission, etc., things you don't need, you can expect expensive repairs in the future.

Parts for older Case IH tractors are becoming scarce, because Case IH is no longer supporting many items. They don't have the resources. Call it "planned obsolescence"


----------

